
HamWAN: A modern, multi-megabit, IP-based, digital network for amateur radio use - wcfields
https://hamwan.org/
======
wmf
Since the site isn't that clear, the protocol is narrow-channel 802.11n on the
amateur 5.9 GHz band. I wonder if the net throughput or range are any better
than using the unlicensed 5.8 GHz band.

~~~
bkus
HamWAN founder here. The protocol is this:

[https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Nv2](https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Nv2)

And the sectorized spectrum plan is this:

[http://hamwan.org/Standards/Radio%20Frequency%20Engineering/...](http://hamwan.org/Standards/Radio%20Frequency%20Engineering/Spectrum%20Allocation.html)

When choosing a protocol for cheap long-range point-to-multipoint microwave, I
wanted something that was TDMA'd and not CSMA'd like 802.11. That left me with
WiMAX/airMAX/NV2 to choose from. WiMAX gear was overpriced, Ubiquiti's airMAX
gear was very basic, and Mikrotik's NV2 was just right. Their $100 modems
could run VRRP+OSPF+BGP+MPLS out of the box, offered more RF power than the
competition, and could operate in the amateur part of the spectrum. HamWAN
launched with 1.3W "Metal 5SHPn" modems on the air.

The speed advantage we get from these choices is not blocking on carrier
sense, avoiding hidden-node collisions/retransmits, and operating in clean
(high SNR) spectrum that allows for higher order modulations.

~~~
drmpeg
I have a full duplex system that I've developed. Advantages are:

1) Easy to add power amplifiers and preamps.

2) Works on any ham band.

Disadvantages:

1) Cost. Even the cheapest transmit capable SDR can't compete with consumer
hardware.

2) Limited selection of bandwidths. 1.7, 5, 6, 7, and 8 MHz.

[http://www.w6rz.net/ofdm3.png](http://www.w6rz.net/ofdm3.png)

------
anon9001
Is it legal to use encryption over HAM in the US?

~~~
swinglock
[https://hamwan.org/Administrative/Internet%20and%20Part%2097...](https://hamwan.org/Administrative/Internet%20and%20Part%2097.html)

------
zw123456
Very cool I live in the Seattle area, looks like a fun thing to dink around
with.

The web site has some broken links however:

Poynting 5.9 GHz 30 dBi grid or 2 ft solid dish antenna Mikrotik RouterBOARD
Metal 5SHPn wifi radio

do not work

but over all really neat.

